# R34 Uk on eBay



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Look at this on eBay:

Skyline R34 GTR V spec UK car damaged not recorded with all parts

Skyline R34 GTR V spec UK car damaged not recorded with all parts | eBay


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Looks like a multi colour swap shop


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its mint!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

20k, honestly?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

dishonestly i think or wishfull thinking


----------

